# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  MANUAL DE MANEJO POSTCOSECHA DE FRUTAS TROPICALES (Papaya, piña, plátano, cítricos)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*MANUAL DE MANEJO POSTCOSECHA DE FRUTAS TROPICALES* *(Papaya, piña, plátano, cítricos)*  *http://www.fao.org/inpho/content/doc...s/ac304s00.htm*   Autores:
Ciro J. Arias Velázquez (Consultor FAO) 
Julio Toledo Hevia (Consultor FAO)  *ORGANIZACIÓN DE LAS NACIONES UNIDAS PARA LA*  *AGRICULTURA Y LA ALIMENTACIÓN (FAO)*  Saludos Temas similares: Manual de Producción de Plátano de Alta Densidad Manejo postcosecha de la palta Curso de liofilizacion de alimentos con enfasis en frutas tropicales Manual de Prácticas para el Mejor Manejo Postcosecha del Mango Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas

----------

